# Beretta PX4 review!



## Shipwreck

I picked up a Beretta PX4 in 40 cal this morning. Got it for $399 + tax. In my area, my local shop had it for $520, and Academy wanted $498 for one.

I have never owned a 40 cal before. I have prev put 1 mag thru a 40 cal PX4 in July 2006 - during the Beretta range day. At the time - I thought the recoil was very light. The only other 40 cal I have I have shot was a Walther P99 in 40 cal.

I fired 200 rounds thru my PX4 - I REALLY like it. It is very accurate. Now, I am used to shooting 200-250 rounds of 9mm when I go. At the 150 mark, my hand was getting a little sore. And, shooters fatigue was setting in, because my grouping was not as good. Maybe I am a wuss - but remember, I've never fired this many rounds of 40 cal before.

Typically, when I start to get "shooter's fatigue" (from shooting too many rounds - I start shooting low. And, that's what I did after a while. And, when I finished up shooting 50 rounds thru my HK USPc 9mm to test out a new mag spring - I could see I had the same pattern - so it as me..

But, I am very happy with the PX4 purchase. I like the gun a lot. I may stick to just firing 100 rounds thru it on a typical range session - at least for a while. But, I enjoyed it.

No problems whatsoever. And, in fact, at the show, I bought 2 extra extended mags. So, I have 4 mags now.

Only neg I can say - which isn't even that big of a deal - the front sight dot gets dirty pretty fast. I had to wipe it down a couple of times - to see it clearly at my dark, indoor range. Now that I am home - I notice that the luminescent dots don't glow as well as they did before I left. They aren't night sights, but I thought it was pretty kewl to see them glow for a while in a dark room. The front sight seems to have lost that ability. But no big deal...


----------



## Shipwreck

1 Quick pic:


----------



## Shipwreck

Never mind - if I hit the sights with my xenon flashlight for 10 sec - they all glow fine now!


----------



## Maximo

Glad you like it. I have the 9mm and love it. I think your right, in some previous post, that as far as recoil goes there is really little difference between the 9mm and .40. I nearly bought the .40 for that reason but at the last minute went with my usual 9mm for the usual reason, ammo cost. I have noticed that .40 has become only about $1.50-$2.25 a box more making it not so bad on the wallet. It is probably since so many LEO agencies have gone to the .40 helping make it so popular in the civilian market. 
Good luck with it.


----------



## Baldy

I get to shoot one once in awhile and they are a fine pistol. I would recommend one to anybody who wants this style of pistol. Good luck with it.


----------



## Dsig1

Shipwreck,

Please elaborate on the first part of your story. How did you find one of these for $400? I haven't seen too many prices below $500, even in auctions. I would definitely jump on one at $400. Sounds like a good buy. I love to shoot .40 cal., I'm the opposite of you in never having owned a 9mm. It hurts a bit in the wallet but I can easily see the holes in the target from 25 yards away which is a bonus.


----------



## Shipwreck

Dsig1 said:


> Shipwreck,
> 
> Please elaborate on the first part of your story. How did you find one of these for $400? I haven't seen too many prices below $500, even in auctions. I would definitely jump on one at $400. Sounds like a good buy. I love to shoot .40 cal., I'm the opposite of you in never having owned a 9mm. It hurts a bit in the wallet but I can easily see the holes in the target from 25 yards away which is a bonus.


Texas gunshows have them for $399... 2 weeks ago, many people on the Beretta Forum who went to a large Dallas gunshow saw them for $399. The same dealers come to the Houston gunshow - so I knew I could get it for that price too.

They were that price at the Houston gunshows when they first were released a couple years back. I wasn't sure if they had gone up or not - but apparently not...


----------



## Wandering Man

> PS90 and P99 Fanatic


So when do you think you'll add PX4 to your fanaticism?

Does this mean that the halo around the poor Walther will start to fade?

And when does Chewbacca get his gun?

Enquiring minds want to know ... :smt082

WM


----------



## Shipwreck

No, the P99 is still my fav and most accurate for me. But, I do really like this. After the bad experience with the CX4 carbine last month, I'm happy things worked out well with this gun.

I have an addiction to getting new guns. So, my P99 is boringly reliable - and I know what I can do with it all the time. That's why I've been shooting other stuff lately. But if I had to carry a gun for a job - it would be the fullsize P99

Wal-Mart has Blazer Brass at SOME wal-marts for $7.57 in 40 cal. That's an awesome price. Technically - this gun is cheaper to shoot than a 9mm as long as I can get it for that price...

"Chewbacca" will get to start out with the Buckmark 1 day - although, I may buy that Walther 22 rifl for him one day as well


----------



## Silly

*Congrats*

Ship...Glad you like the PX4. I hated the sights on mine and changed over to night sights because of it.

Hell, your the reason I bought my P99. I should have listened/read a little better and bought a AS instead of the QA. I like the QA but I just bought an M&Pc and like the trigger much better.

Still, I shoot my PX4 better that all the others. One accurate gun with a great SA trigger.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, the DA and SA pull on the PX4 isn't bad. The DA is better than most. 

But yea - the P99 A/S trigger is still the best. Nothing beats the P99's SA pull, IMHO


----------



## Spartan

What happened with the CX4?


----------



## babs

I really like that bertone/ferarri/lamborghini looking bevel shape on that slide.. The Ducati of pistols. hehe :mrgreen:

I wonder if that beretta trigger will get closer to your walther once it's broken in.


----------



## Shipwreck

Spartan said:


> What happened with the CX4?


I no longer have it. The trigger was way too heavy. It was even heavier than the PS90 trigger. And, I couldn't get decent groups with it even at 50 yards because of the trigger weight. Plus, after getting used to the ergonomics of the PS90 in conjunction with the trigger - I sold it.

I broke even on the EOtech sale, and didn't loose but a few dollars on the Storm carbine.


----------



## Shipwreck

babs said:


> I really like that bertone/ferarri/lamborghini looking bevel shape on that slide.. The Ducati of pistols. hehe :mrgreen:
> 
> I wonder if that beretta trigger will get closer to your walther once it's broken in.


We'll see. My P99 fullsize is still my fav. But, I can like other guns too :smt083


----------



## ScottyMac

Shipwreck, enjoy the new PX40. I got one as my first gun a year ago and have over a 1000 rounds through it and it's NEVER failed me. Hope you enjoy it as much I have mine.


----------



## Silly

What do you think. I've been camera happy. :mrgreen:


----------



## DjSaneR

Congrats, Ship! Great choice. I have 2100 rounds through my .40 with no jams or ftf.


----------



## HogMan

I to own the Px4 .40 S&W and very much pleased with the performance and balance. I'd like to buy the 9mm to go with it.:smt023


----------



## mattkats1

very nice looking gun!


----------

